# Prices of death metal logos/album covers etc



## Augury (Jan 23, 2012)

As the title says. What are regular prices for logos, covers, shirt designs etc? Or: what have you paid? For professional or amateur work? etc, just stuff like that.

Thanks for any answers!
Cheers

Please move it if this is the false forum ;_;


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jan 23, 2012)

Christophe Szpajdel is reasonably priced and does great work. he drew the logo in your avatar! 

I paid £30 for my band's logo two years ago


----------



## Necris (Jan 23, 2012)

The prices for album covers and booklets always depend on the size and complexity of the work, the larger and more detailed the more you have to be willing to pay. Generally every artist has their own pricing structure and rates. Be prepared to spend at least a couple hundred dollars on cover artwork and more if you want full artwork including a booklet and layout etc. T-Shirt designs are similar but are generally cheaper to commission. 

If you have a specific deadline that needs to be met you need to mention that to the artist up front so they can judge whether or not they can do the job well and still within your time frame, generally when you have almost enough songs written for an album is the best time to contact someone, when in doubt contact them early. Also some artists like to have examples of your music/lyrics to give them an idea of what will suit your band artistically so it is good to have some rough demo tracks on hand.

I didn't really answer directly but hope that helps.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 24, 2012)

^ This. So much this..........


----------



## Augury (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for replying. I know it really depends on everything, but I had to know if I need 10 bucks or 300 bucks, u know 
Someone got more answers?


----------



## Necris (Jan 24, 2012)

Necris said:


> Be prepared to spend at least a couple hundred dollars on cover artwork and more if you want full artwork including a booklet and layout etc. T-Shirt designs are similar but are generally cheaper to commission.




Did you read what I wrote or did you just skim it when you didn't see an actual dollar amount?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 24, 2012)

The guy who did our shirt design charged $70 and its real nice looking. I know a guy who does legit-looking logos for $20


----------



## Augury (Jan 25, 2012)

Necris said:


> Did you read what I wrote or did you just skim it when you didn't see an actual dollar amount?


lolwut
yes i've seen 'a couple hundreds of dollar'. i just needed a little bit more responses.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 25, 2012)

Most logo artists I've spoken to charge 50-100 bucks for a logo. The graphic artists I've contacted all charged approx. 40-60 USD per hour. Depending on the complexity of your request, it can take anywhere from 2 to 20 hours, so do some thinking, contact some artists.

I'd say 2-300 would be a decent price to have in mind.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 25, 2012)

This cost us $20 if it means anything to you.

http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy160/iRaiseTheDead/frtr.jpg

And this cost us $70

http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy160/iRaiseTheDead/mockup1.jpg


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 25, 2012)

DEPENDS

on artist (style)
what you want
level of detail


----------



## metal_god (Mar 7, 2012)

i have charged between £50 - £200
it depended on how long it took me


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 19, 2012)

I would ask a friend, but I'm poor and cheap and happen to know some good artist.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 24, 2012)

www.artworktower.com

I read about it in a metal magazine.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 25, 2012)

Consume The Flesh Media | Facebook

Ask him yourself. This is my singer. He is a pretty damn good artist.


----------



## Beyondmyflesh (Apr 20, 2012)

Our logo and t shirt artwork was 175$ , we went through a fellow from indonesia though ... 
Check it out here if you like Beyond My Flesh | Facebook


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 20, 2012)

If you want a quote from me, PM me. I don't usually like to have my prices in the open, especially when yes, some projects require less or more money/effort.

https://www.facebook.com/hiddenwordstudio


----------

